# i failed my 1st NREMT-B exam



## bigateve209 (Feb 15, 2009)

Somebody please help me to know how to study better for the test so i pass it the 2nd time


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 15, 2009)

You will find a very detailed NREMT forum in the "Main Forums" section of this board.  Here's a link.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> You will find a very detailed NREMT forum in the "Main Forums" section of this board.  Here's a link.



Totally missed that when I edited the email address...:blush:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 15, 2009)

I was kind of wondering about that...


----------



## bradnovlesky (Feb 18, 2009)

Get the brady emt test, total review book! Take it a couple of times. Why it's so great? If you get the question wrong, it explains in good detail, what the right answer is & why you should be choosing the correct answer


----------



## bradnovlesky (Feb 18, 2009)

The bad thing is it cost about $75 / but finished test in under 30 mins!!!!!!


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 18, 2009)

If you failed the test, you should be getting a letter from the NR in the mail soon (you can even find it on the NR website when you log in). That letter will have the test broken down into categories (aka airway, trauma, medical, etc). Under each of the titles it will say what is included in that category, and then off to the side it will say: Pass, Fail, or Near Passing

Now remember, even though you have Passed an area... still study it, just so you dont forget anything. 

Good luck next time! Keep you chin up and knock it outa the park next time.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2009)

This may seem odd to read but...Congrats on failing the NR 


It only will make you a better EMT when you pass.

Failing twice was the best thing that happened to me.  I bought some review books and I rode with a friend of mine who taught me a lot more and overall learned quite a bit that helped me.

Remember, Dr's don't pass their first time either


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> This may seem odd to read but...Congrats on failing the NR
> 
> 
> It only will make you a better EMT when you pass.
> ...



Yeah the Dr's exams are hard, you got take USMLE in three steps.  Once u don't with that then you can take the actually licensing exam.


----------



## Phatso (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't let it get you down. My basic class was full of great EMT's and only two people passed it on their first try. What I did to prepare for my second exam was to study this book. It worked wonders for me and the other people who studied it after me. Also as stated before, if possible ask your local service if you can do a few ride alongs. That will help a lot as well.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> This may seem odd to read but...Congrats on failing the NR
> 
> It only will make you a better EMT when you pass.


Interesting theory!  I believe there is some merit to that.  If nothing else, at least you end up studying the material at least twice as long and hard as you did before.  That can only be a positive thing.

That said, I don't think the doctor analogy is a particularly good one.  That's a bit of a stretch for a simple three-week first aid course taught at the 8th grade level.


----------

